# HGH horror stories



## Guest (Sep 13, 2015)

Are hgh horror stories really as bad as people say? One finger bigger than another, bones splitting skin, etc?, cancer growth ?

Or is it all a myth


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Ive only heard of guys getting jaws problems. Having to have them reset due to growing.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

In for penis length problems


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Please post, I do love a good story.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Mikejfend said:


> Are hgh horror stories really as bad as people say? One finger bigger than another, bones splitting skin, etc?, cancer growth ?
> 
> Or is it all a myth


What people?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> What people?


Google haa


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

Mikejfend said:


> Are hgh horror stories really as bad as people say? One finger bigger than another, bones splitting skin, etc?, cancer growth ?
> 
> Or is it all a myth


It's all relative mate, yes some pro's have had problems, you're going to when you're putting grams of AAS and ten's of iu's of HGH (and insulin). But for everyone else who doesn't go above 5iu, no, your brow bone isn't gonna pop your forehead skin lol.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

I was reading about guy in his 40s who said that after 40 u/day of hgh his shoulder frame (bones) started to grow again?

More likely bulshit but...


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2015)

Sebbek said:


> I was reading about guy in his 40s who said that after 40 u/day of hgh his shoulder frame (bones) started to grow again?
> 
> More likely bulshit but...


It happens, you seen the real life hulk ?


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

.not sure if it's so much of a horror story, but rich piana said his head/hand & foot size increased. That may be due to the 10 years straight high use at what dose only rich piana would use


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

Skinny Guy said:


> .not sure if it's so much of a horror story, but rich piana said his head/hand & foot size increased. That may be due to the 10 years straight high use at what dose only rich piana would use


yeah but rich piana doesn't believe in hcg on cycle and believes in training Arns before bed so you dream about them growing haha. On a serious note to the op I've only heard of jaw enlargement and hand swelling/wrist pain at high dosages.

I


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

What is this about bones and jaws growing? My medical knowledge is sketchy but wasn't there something about growth plates fusing in bones and thus making it impossible for them to grow after puberty?


----------



## adsbeau (Nov 22, 2014)

HGH wont make an adult grow more bone only muscle. Adults growth plates are closed and cant be reactivated. Its meant for children


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

organ growth can be an issue at high dose,


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

adsbeau said:


> HGH wont make an adult grow more bone only muscle. Adults growth plates are closed and cant be reactivated. Its meant for children


If this is true it's impossible to explain Acromegaly. After bone closure excess HGH can cause Agromegaly. So yeah, there are bone complications aswell as the organ problems GMO mentioned.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

adsbeau said:


> HGH wont make an adult grow more bone only muscle. Adults growth plates are closed and cant be reactivated. Its meant for children


i forgot to mention i went up a ring size after after about a few years of continuous hgh use. mainly2-4 iu ed but did do the odd blast of upto 10iu piggybaked with peps. you wont grown any taller but changes to the bone structure 'getting thicker mainly' you have are very possible but as i mentioned my primary concern would be with organ growth.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

GMO said:


> i forgot to mention i went up a ring size after after about a few years of continuous hgh use. mainly2-4 iu ed but did do the odd blast of upto 10iu piggybaked with peps. you wont grown any taller but changes to the bone structure 'getting thicker mainly' you have are very possible but as i mentioned my primary concern would be with organ growth.


Did you get the HGH gut?


----------



## Papa Smurf (Mar 11, 2011)

All your fingers are the same size OP? You must have some ****ed up looking hands, I have a baby finger, thumb, index etc.

On a serious note, smash your laptop. This is what happens when things get popular like bodybuilding, they start attracting spastic like the OP. fu**ing *********


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2015)

Papa Smurf said:


> All your fingers are the same size OP? You must have some ****ed up looking hands, I have a baby finger, thumb, index etc.
> 
> On a serious note, smash your laptop. This is what happens when things get popular like bodybuilding, they start attracting spastic like the OP. fu**ing *********


When did I say there all the same size you absolute beauty? Attracting **********? Isn't it a bodybbuilding forum for asking questions along with giving advice back?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2015)

Papa Smurf said:


> All your fingers are the same size OP? You must have some ****ed up looking hands, I have a baby finger, thumb, index etc.
> 
> On a serious note, smash your laptop. This is what happens when things get popular like bodybuilding, they start attracting spastic like the OP. fu**ing *********


Posted it off my smartphone also, and I mean one bigger than another meaning width , thickness etc, readress yourself before thinking your gonna shut someone down m'love


----------



## Papa Smurf (Mar 11, 2011)

Mikejfend said:


> When did I say there all the same size you absolute beauty? Attracting **********? Isn't it a bodybbuilding forum for asking questions along with giving advice back?


why are you on a bodybuilding forum?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2015)

Papa Smurf said:


> why are you on a bodybuilding forum?


To post progress, to get into the social side, to admire others progress and determination, why are you ?


----------



## Robhall2805 (Dec 8, 2013)

Papa Smurf said:


> why are you on a bodybuilding forum?


Is your AVI showing the effects you've had from too much HGH smurfy?

Has OP hit one of your now tanked up oversized nerves?


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Tomahawk said:


> Did you get the HGH gut?


no mate.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

GMO said:


> no mate.


Cheers, thanks. I've always had really small wrists and joints, partly due to an illness I had during puberty which stunted my growth, do you think HGH could possibly help beef up my joints and wrists?


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Tomahawk said:


> Cheers, thanks. I've always had really small wrists and joints, partly due to an illness I had during puberty which stunted my growth, do you think HGH could possibly help beef up my joints and wrists?


its possible but unlikely tbh mate. there are exersizes you can do that will build muscle around the wrist , this will be your best bet imo, some time we just have to make most of what we got mate


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

It can effect bone growth and the skull and forehead and jaw can all be effected. This also means it can put your teeth out of wack and mean having to wear braces. Not cheap privately!


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

GMO said:


> its possible but unlikely tbh mate. there are exersizes you can do that will build muscle around the wrist , this will be your best bet imo, some time we just have to make most of what we got mate


Thanks mate.. I've been training for years, wrist hasn't grown at all.. There's only a little bit of room for improvement on the wrist anyway. I guess you're right though we work with what we have.. Cheers.


----------

